# Bass on Conroe?



## Kerr_Kid (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey all, I'm new to the area, just moved to montgomery. My brother is coming to visit us and plan to take him out on Conroe to try and hook up with some bass. I've not been very successful on Conroe, it's much different than the Arizona lakes I'm used to being on. Anybody have any good suggestions on where to take him out to? We'll be out on Friday, the 7th, and yes I've checked the weather, not looking so great right now. 

Any advice would be great! Thanks in advance all!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Those LMB are definitely there, on Conroe. This last Spring and Summer, I was lucky enough to land a 7.6 lber, and a 6.5 lber. One on a Spinner bait, and one on a Large Crankbait. This time of the year, with water temps in the 50's, you will be challenged. I'd recommend deep structure and hump fishing, with Carolina rigged worms or creature baits, and dock fishing drop shot, or wacky. Good Luck!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I would give Fayette a try! That lake is full of bass and it is allot easier than Conroe. Try a drop shot fluke by the dam, white spinner baits with a chartruse trailer shallow, and lizards carolina rigged around points this time of year.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Go throw some brush piles out. Most si guys look along ridges and over 8 ft. 
So put them in odd places or shallower and they will stay hidden a little longer. 
Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr_Kid (Jun 17, 2013)

I've heard good things about Fayette. It's on my list to fish. So is gibbons creek. Thank you everybody for the info, I know it's going to be a challenge. Looking forward to being on the water with my brother.


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

I fished Fayette last Saturday and managed to put 4 in the boat. It was tough fishing after the cold weather on Friday. The water temp was around 60-62 mostly. There were two tournaments going on according to a few of the other boats on the water. We fished for over 7hrs and only saw one other boat catch a fish. We found our fish in 8ft of water fishing Senkos and Skeet Reese Wide Loads.

Good luck.



Kerr_Kid said:


> I've heard good things about Fayette. It's on my list to fish. So is gibbons creek. Thank you everybody for the info, I know it's going to be a challenge. Looking forward to being on the water with my brother.


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

Look on the 2nd drop on the points and there are some moving to the back of the creeks now(well atleast they were before the 2 ice storms). If you can finds some brush pile fish those(we didn't have much luck on them last time out). Rattle trap or drop shot.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome to Texas. I haven't LMB fished on Conroe much but a friend does alright fishing the back end of coves fed by creeks this time of year. He realy likes a shad swimbait and sometimes on finiky bass he'll fish a silver spoon letting it flutter down under shad schools. You might even get some bonus crappie and whites. Good luck and post up a report.:texasflag


----------



## Ctstormman (Jan 20, 2013)

Brush piles if you can find them. The dam is also a good spot throwing cranks off it. Hit a bunch of docks, there are always some fish there. A spot I have done well in spring and summer, though you could probably get some now is up in Caney Creek. Find the deepest trees in those stump fields and toss a jig or T-rig or C-rig right up next to them. Those bass should be starting to stage at the creeks for the spawn.


----------



## Kerr_Kid (Jun 17, 2013)

Ok, so the map book I picked up is the one that lists all the major waterways in Texas. Is this particular book any good? It shows hotspots, types of lures and baits to use and best times to fish for each type of fish on each lake. Is anybody familiar with these books? Is it accurate?


----------



## 2Hype (Jun 9, 2009)

*Conroe?????*

I assume you are talking about the Texas Lakes and Bays book. Yeah it's alright but it's display maps aren't zoomed in enough to be accurate. This time of year I believe it's time to put the trolling motor down and sling traps and cranks in 10' or less water. Also flipping docks and creek channel edge timber. Coldest water of the year like we have now will keep those fish in the 8-12' range and keep them from moving up for a good while. But this is typical early pre-spawn (February) for Texas.


----------



## Kerr_Kid (Jun 17, 2013)

Yep, that's the one I picked up. I'll give it a shot for now, it was actually the only one that was available where I bought it. I'm assuming an academy would carry maps dedicated to each individual lake. I'll check that out next time I'm near an academy. Thanks again all for the information, I really do appreciate it all. I'm looking forward to a day on the lake with my brother, even if it is going to be a cold one!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

tpwd face book page has gps coordinates to artificial fish attracters that we placed on Conroe........quite a few of them


----------



## Kerr_Kid (Jun 17, 2013)

chucktx said:


> tpwd face book page has gps coordinates to artificial fish attracters that we placed on Conroe........quite a few of them


Thank you!


----------



## Kerr_Kid (Jun 17, 2013)

Well we didn't make it out on Friday, 27 degrees in walden is a little to cold to be on the water. We did however make it out yesterday after church, but with no luck. We hit all the spots that I was advised to and we fished for about 3 hours, water temps were 48-49.5 degrees. Sorry I don't have a better report for you all but it just didn't happen for us this weekend. No luck this trip but it was great to spend the time with my brother. Thanks again for all of the info, I'm really looking forward to it warming up. Thanks again!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Kerr_Kid said:


> Well we didn't make it out on Friday, 27 degrees in walden is a little to cold to be on the water. We did however make it out yesterday after church, but with no luck. We hit all the spots that I was advised to and we fished for about 3 hours, water temps were 48-49.5 degrees. Sorry I don't have a better report for you all but it just didn't happen for us this weekend. No luck this trip but it was great to spend the time with my brother. Thanks again for all of the info, I'm really looking forward to it warming up. Thanks again!


Fish or no fish, just getting out there is great. Glad y'all made it out. Looks like this friday will be good.


----------



## Kerr_Kid (Jun 17, 2013)

Yessir, and No work for me this Friday!


----------

